
Intelligent Dance Music - as1ndu
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligent_dance_music
======
jlhim
Why are you posting this? You realize this is yesterday's future dance music
right?

------
ATLobotomy
DIY IDM

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXYSvbZbiY8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXYSvbZbiY8)

------
pacomerh
I do not get why this is a post, might as well post "techno" on the way?

~~~
as1ndu
I had never heard of it. and so did the other 4 upvotes.

